# Cabinet rattle/vibration on a 5e3



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

Certain note, especially lower notes, when held will cause my 5e3 cabinet to vibrate pretty severally. If I rest my foot on the cab and put my weight down it'll stop. Happens even at lower volumes, levels where your ears aren't bleeding. Very annoying when you're trying to record.

Anyone else have this problem?

Have I got a cab that's coming apart or is this the nature of the beast?


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Check the speaker and make sure it's tight on the baffle and make sure the baffle is also tightly fastened to the cab and that it isn't rubbing on the sides of the cab. Anything loose can cause this and it doesn't sound normal to me.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Is the chassis rubbing against the back panel? RIght where the chassis touches the back panel can vibrate heavily when it gets going. The move is either to loosen the chassis screws and move it in a few millimetres or just wedge some picks or whatever between the 2 while recording.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'd also check if it's sitting on a wooden floor. If it is, try a small carpet under it.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Check your handle as well. I had a rattle on a cab that I think narrowed down to a handle.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Check that you didn't overtighten the speaker to the baffle too. I had the same problem and found that I had overtightened the speaker and slightly bend the metal around the bolt holes. I took the speaker off and flattened the metal cage again then turned it 1/4 of the way around and installed it in the other unused holes and just tighted it down so the it was compressing the foam around the edge but not enough to bend the cage and all has been good since then. I got this off the Weber website trouble solutions page and it worked for me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

Guitar101 said:


> I'd also check if it's sitting on a wooden floor. If it is, try a small carpet under it.


It's on a concrete floor.

I'll check all those other parts you guys mentioned. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2012)

Problem solved: take it off the concrete floor!

It's got metal feet and the metal/concrete interface seemed to be the source of the rattle. Put a little piece of the wife's yoga mat under there and all is good now.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Good news!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Good that you solved your problem.

I have a Traynor 1x12 ext. cab that would make a slight buzz or something, only when I played a B note or chord.
I shuffled things around recently, putting that cab ontop of another and it hasn't made the noise since.


----------

